# Works for baritone and cello



## Mari

I am looking repertuare for baritone(or mezzo soprano) and cello,
but it is very hard to find something. Can you suggest me something? 

Thanks!


----------



## jvardon

Per questa bella mano (K612) by Mozart


----------



## joen_cph

(EDIT: Oops, that was a thread from long ago. But anyway )

I´ve personally not come across any duo works like that, but concerning possible arrangements, John Tavener has some pieces for soprano and cello, the Akhmatova Songs http://www.allmusic.com/composition/akhmatova-songs-for-soprano-cello-or-string-quartet-mc0002443484. Corigliano, Roussel and others have some pieces for soprano & flute 



 



)

Here´s a Massenet Elegie, for piano, baritone & cello


----------



## quack

It's a thread that is certainly worth bumping. There really should be lots more chamber repertoire for voice and instrument other than piano and cello is ideal. Here is cellist Steven Isserlis on the subject http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2011/oct/27/steven-isserlis-voice-and-cello-series and there's this list http://www.vocalist.org/group/vocalist-temporary/message/8189.html Most of those are for soprano though and from fairly obscure composers.

Mercadante - Il Sogno 



Laitman - The Seed of Dream 



Borodin - Songs and Romances


----------

